# Plow goes left and right but struggles to go up.



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)

I have a plow that goes left and right ok. Goes up fine til the slack is out of the chain then it won't lift the plow up. Any suggestions? I have to buy a new resoivor as it's rusted. We thought it was just low on fluid but that wasn't it. Any suggestions?


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

possible weak pump but flying blind without pressure gauge.


----------



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)

I would hate for it to be the pump. That's 300 bucks! Where do i connect a gauge?


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Mine did that when the quill was out of adjustment.MM2 Sounded like it was trying to lift a house! Turned left and right just fine, struggled on the way up and would go halfway up.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

Could try adjusting the pressure but watch the amount you turn the screw if you do not have a gauge just to see if it will raise after you adjust it. http://library.fisherplows.com/fisherplows/pdffiles/27179_070001.pdf


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Just realized you didn't mention which brand plow?


----------



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)

Fisher mm2 7'6. After i put the new reservoir on i'm going to turn screws in and 1 turn out (what donovan's told me). If that's not it they will test the pump for me.


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

gtmustang00;1644657 said:


> Fisher mm2 7'6. After i put the new reservoir on i'm going to turn screws in and 1 turn out (what donovan's told me). If that's not it they will test the pump for me.


make sure the pump filter is not clogged the pressure should be 1500 to 1800 look online at Western plow website also the motor may be weak


----------



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)

rjigto4oje;1644664 said:


> make sure the pump filter is not clogged the pressure should be 1500 to 1800 look online at Western plow website also the motor may be weak


Filter was not clogged. Adjusting the screws had no effect. Having the pump tested tomorrow.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

What condition is lift cylinder in? Has anyone tried to adjust, replace or tighten the gland nut?


----------



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)

Lift cylinder is in good shape. No leaks.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Have you checked S3 valve for debris?


----------



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)

Did my threah get moved? I thought i posted it in the Fisher section as it's about a Fisher plow. 

Anyways 600psi on the pump! Bought a new one. Hope to install tonight.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

gtmustang00;1644787 said:


> Did my threah get moved? I thought i posted it in the Fisher section as it's about a Fisher plow.
> 
> Anyways 600psi on the pump! Bought a new one. Hope to install tonight.


Hope it fixes it for ya. Thumbs Up


----------



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)

Like brand new now!


----------

